# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà Hàng của tài tử Bae Young Jun: Gorilla in the kitchen - Nhà hàng Hàn Quốc

## thuydn

Nếu bạn tới Seoul, hãy để ý tới địa chỉ số 650 đường Sinsa-dong,  Gangnam - gu, gần công viên Dosan, phía tay phải  lối vào chính. Trên  một vỉa hè lá rụng thật lãng mạn như các vỉa hè ở Seoul, bạn sẽ thấy tấm  biển này: 






Những chữ trắng nổi độc đáo trên một mặt tường đầy chất hiện đại 

Zoom vào bạn sẽ thấy chiếc biển đầy chất công nghiệp cá tính với cái tên cũng thật là thú vị: "*Gorilla in the kitchen*". Bạn có tò mò bước vào không? 







Nếu trong một ngày đẹp trời may mắn, bước vào bạn có thể thấy ngay cảnh này: 







Yeah, Thái tử vương Bae Yong-Jun!
 
Vâng,  đây chính là nhà hàng do Bae Young Jun đẹp trai là ông chủ. Nhà hàng  phục vụ các món ăn châu Âu và một vài đặc sản Hàn Quốc truyền thống, đặc  biệt có cả món "*Thái Vương*"  - một chiêu marketing cực kỳ độc đáo ăn theo bộ phim "Thái vương tứ  thần ký" do Bae đóng vai chính vừa thành công vang dội tại Hàn quốc cuối  năm 2007. 

Không  chỉ quyến rũ khách bằng cái tên nổi tiếng của ông chủ, nội thất nhà  hàng cũng rất hiện đại và bắt mắt với những design độc đáo. Hãy cùng dạo  một vòng quanh "chuồng Gorilla" này. 





Một phong cách đương đại với ánh kim loại lấp lánh trên trần và quầy bar
 
Nhà hàng  rộng rãi với lối thang đi ngăn giữa phòng, tạo nên các không gian ấm  cúng mà vẫn thoáng rộng. Cửa ra vào là khung kính lớn, thu vẻ đẹp cây  cối bên ngoài. 





Sạch sẽ và hiện đại
 
Hãy để ý  đến những khối đèn to trên trần, như những bức gương phản chiếu không  gian thêm phần sống động, như những hạt châu lớn lóng lánh. 






Hòa hợp với bàn ghế sắc trắng tinh khiết và khung cửa rộng
 

Từ quán ăn bình dân đến các nhà hàng ở Seoul đều sạch bong như không có một hạt bụi nhỏ.  Đây là quầy thu ngân bọc inox của _Gorilla in the Kitchen_, với đội ngũ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp và menu thức ăn cực kỳ phong phú trên tấm bảng đen phía sau. 





Màu sắc cô đọng



Không chỉ đặc sắc về mặt không gian, tại “_Gorilla in the Kitchen”_ thực đơn của nhà hàng mới là thứ gây ấn tượng chính. 


 Không như những menu thường thấy tại  nơi khác chỉ có tên món và giá tiền, ngôi sao "Bản tình ca mùa đông" đã  yêu cầu nhân viên nhà hàng ghi rõ hàm lượng dinh dưỡng, calorie trong  từng món! Đặc biệt hơn là mỗi món ăn đều có hai lựa chọn về khẩu phần  khác nhau: *người và gorilla*! 


 "Gorilla  in the Kitchen" tuyên bố không dùng bơ và kem trong công thức nấu ăn,  cũng không có bất kỳ công thức nấu ăn nào nấu quá chín *- No cream, no butter, no deep fry!*. Phần  lớn các món đều có nhiều gia vị thảo mộc, tạo nên những mùi vị rất  riêng. Nhà hàng này nổi tiếng bởi món nấm salad sốt cùng siro từ cây gỗ  thích!




Món Pasta nấm với nước sốt trắng non-cream! "Cream" nhìn thấy ở đây được làm từ súp lơ trắng!




Salad tôm cũng với nước sốt "non-cream" Alfredo 



Món "đét xe" hoa quả trộn đá ngon lành: kiwi và nho xanh!

Thêm một vài món nữa có thể làm bạn nhỏ dãi: 










Cách bài trí bàn ăn bắt mắt làm cho ai cũng muốn gọi suất "gorilla" mà không sợ béo!










 “Thái tử vương” Bae Young Jun dù bận  rộn với hàng tá lịch đóng phim và quảng cáo nhưng vẫn bỏ thời gian chăm  chút cho đứa con cưng “Gorilla" yêu quý của mình.  Nhà hàng mở cửa đến tận *11h tối*. Thỉnh thoảng anh vẫn tự vào bếp nêm nếm

Bae không những là diễn viên siêu sao mà còn là một nhà *kinh doanh đại tài*. Ngoài "Gorilla in the Kitchen", anh còn sở hữu nhà hàng Smart Kitchen, và phòng trà Tea Loft.  Để các fan dễ hình dung mức độ "đại gia" của anh, chỉ cần biết là năm  2006, "Thái tử" đã nộp thuế thu nhập cá nhân là 9,75 tỉ won (hơn *10 triệu USD*!).  Sức hút chết người của anh làm cho các fan phải khóc lóc đến ngất xỉu  cũng chính là "sức hút" để hàng tỉ won đổ vào tài khoản



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------


## thientai206

ước rì mình giàu bằng 1/10 a Bae!!!

----------


## dung89

hehe sẽ được gặp anh Bea ở đây không ta

----------

